# where to find buyers of comic and cartoon art on shirts and other items?



## dirtywhiteshirt (Feb 5, 2010)

Any advice on where to find buyers of comic and cartoon art on shirts and other items? 

The designs I make are all original. To find the right person or better yet "persons" to buy them is proving to be quite a challenge.

Thank you for any advice you may have.. I can try to help you if you need any in return.

Eric


----------



## CherokeeDesign (Jan 31, 2010)

I started out on ebay, and while I haven't made my first $1 million yet, I did better than I had anticipated. You might try any comic type stores in your area also, maybe they would let you do them on consignment or buy them outright. Also if they ever have any comic or collectible shows in your area, you might consider renting a booth.

I checked out your site to get a better idea, and you have a good variety. You could probably try to take the animal related ones to any pets stores local to you, skateboard ones to skate shops, the holiday ones to gift/card shops...


----------



## dirtywhiteshirt (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply and the advice. That was quick. Hopefully I can gain alot more insight on just how to make this venture a success.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Your site is a Zazzle site. I don't know that much about them because I print my own. Can you sell on ebay or locally with Zazzle?

I always thought the only way to sell with Zazzle and CafePress was to send traffic to your online store. I guess you could by some in bulk from Zazzle and resell without sending your customers to Zazzle, but that might be too expensive. Plus you have to deal with all the billing, payments and sales order forms.

So, Can you sell on ebay or locally with Zazzle? Don't forget to add the ebay and paypal fees to any Zazzle fees also.

Dennis Graves


----------



## dirtywhiteshirt (Feb 5, 2010)

What or where would be the best way online to generate the most traffic? What are the best online sources for my style?

These are obvious questions asked a million times.. but worth it to keep asking. Someone who visits my site may have the perfect answer to find the right buyers.

Thank you for the reply.,


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, you should go to comic stores. Maybe they can sell your tees and you just give them some profit.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Comic book shops. Conventions. Join comic book forums. Look into anime forums as well. Another place to look is the import (japanese) toy market. Most of these things cross over. Sci Fi stuff as well may be a place to go. Any forums for Hero clix and related games. Send these forums your zazzle info and pump up you traffic.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

You could advertise on college newspaper websites. I think the art would appeal to the college crowd and they're typical football fans,skateboarders...


----------

